# USRT Rocks! Don't be afraid of METH.



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

Own a 2004 1.8T GLI with APR ECU programming. Installed a single nozzle Labonte meth kit a year ago. Labonte has since gone out of business but the kit is almost identical to what Snow Performance is offering. A DO7 Nozzle (7GPH) was recommended and was installed about 6" from the TB. I found the nozzle to be WAYYYY too large and it bogged down my engine. Damn felt like I could have hydro locked it. The shop I purchased the kit from insisted that this was the correct nozzle but tossed me a smaller size (size unknown) after my second visit to complain. This nozzle seems to be working well and I have been running 100 program on 93 gass or 93 program on 87 octane gas. After a friend of mine running the D07 nozzle on a similar setup had to replace his TB I decided that I needed to get a handle on my meth setup. 

Scott from USRT has posted some really helpful information here on the vortex regarding Meth injection. We corresponded on the vortex and hammered out a plan to address my meth needs. I even had the pleasure of talking to him directly and was not only impressed with his Meth knowledge but it was clear this guy is passionate about cars! Weeks later I placed my order and very soon there after Scott called me to inform me that there might be a delay in the order because they did not have spare hose but quickly located a another kit they could "borrow" from to get my order out quick. Sweet ... not delays. I was later contacted by Justin (I think) who noticed that I had ordered an extra nozzle holder ant that I should be refunded the $18 it costed. Impressed! He didn't have to do that. :thumbup::thumbup: 

I am looking forward to receiving my parts and installing a two nozzle Meth setup. I will post back to tell you all how it went. 

The motivation behind this message is really to tip my hat to the boys (and possibly some girls) at USRT. If you are considering this upgrade do yourself a favor and contact them! 

I would put this upgrade on par with getting my car chipped and for those who are budget minded ... it can also pay for itself in one winter!!! Who needs 100oct program in slush anyway? 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=contact_us


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone from usrt told you to use a 07 nozzle on a K03S??:sly: 
That doesnt sound right... 
You shouldn't be running more than one 03 or two (one 02 post Intercooler and one 01 post TB) maybe 04 tops. 

I'm saying this because 1. They know their stuff and 2. I ran a D07 or 06 (cant remember) but it was bogging down the engine more than helping.:wave:


----------



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> Someone from usrt told you to use a 07 nozzle on a K03S??:sly:
> That doesnt sound right...
> You shouldn't be running more than one 03 or two (one 02 post Intercooler and one 01 post TB) maybe 04 tops.


 Absolutely no! Scott from USRT advised me to go with a dual nozzle setup with 100cc right after IC and a 60cc in the throttle body plate. 

The shop I purchased the original kit from gave me a D07. Its how they did all their K03s:screwy: 
I ran across USRT here in the forums after I lost faith in the shop that sold me the kit originally. 

I have been going to my old shop for years and up until the w/m purchase they have been great. They helped me out as much as they could but all said and done they just don't know enough about w/m injection. I am intentionally being vague and choosing to not name this shop as I still hold it high esteem and will continue to take my care to them. Just not when it comes to w/m injection. 



DMVDUB said:


> I'm saying this because 1. They know their stuff and 2. I ran a D07 or 06 (cant remember) but it was bogging down the engine more than helping.:wave:


 1. They do know their stuff and I wanted to point that out to anyone thinking of installing w/m that USRT would be a great place to turn to for parts and advice.  IMO earned praise. 

2. My engine did bog down with a D07. I was also going through way too much meth. Further, a friend of mine had the same shop (not USRT) install the same kit and he ended up replacing his TB. Was it the meth? Who knows but why chance it. Dual spray is a better solution!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait til you go big turbo  50whp gains i got on my 8v at 25psi


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Sam C said:


> 2. My engine did bog down with a D07. I was also going through way too much meth. Further, a friend of mine had the same shop (not USRT) install the same kit and he ended up replacing his TB. Was it the meth? Who knows but why chance it. Dual spray is a better solution!:beer:


 The reason for throttle body failure is because the throttle body is getting wet and failing. Spraying pre throttle will result in failure down the road. It is recommended that you use our flange to place the nozzle after the TB. We all know what happens when you take a garden hose to something electrical. 

Thanks for the kind words. We are here to help! :laugh::thumbup::thumbup: 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The reason for throttle body failure is because the throttle body is getting wet and failing. Spraying pre throttle will result in failure down the road. It is recommended that you use our flange to place the nozzle after the TB. We all know what happens when you take a garden hose to something electrical.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. We are here to help! :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


 the failure is an easy fix... 

The air pressure forces the wat/meth along the throttle valve stem and into the electronics portion...To fix: just pop the cover and gently rub down the circuit board with rubbing alcohol and allow to dry. IF this does not work then go to a junkyard and get another circuit board (its part of the cover) and pop that on. Much cheaper than buying a whole new throttle body. 

Now dont let all this discourage you. it's a 5min fix and it happens after a LONG time of using meth...usually happened to me every 3~4months.


----------

